# Weekly Competition 2013-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 F2 U F' U F U2 R'
*2. *R U R F R2 U' F U' R
*3. *R' F U R2 F2 U2 R' F U2
*4. *F2 U' R F' R F R' U F
*5. *F2 R' F U2 R F U2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B L B' F2 R2 D' U2 B' D
*2. *D L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 D F2 D2 R' F L' B U2 L2 D L' D' R'
*3. *B D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F U2 B D2 R2 U' R D' L B2 D U' B U2 R
*4. *D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B' L' F U' F' D2 L U2 F'
*5. *B2 F D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F' L F U' F' D F' L' F' L2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 B' F' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D' U B Fw L2 Rw2 R F Rw U' L' Rw F2 R U L2 D Rw Uw B' F2 D2 L' Rw B' F U' R' D' Fw2 L
*2. *U2 Rw Uw L B Fw D' R' B D U2 L' Rw' R' Uw Rw Fw Uw Fw D2 R2 Uw2 U2 F2 Uw2 B F' Rw2 B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D' R U' B D2 B' Fw'
*3. *D2 Uw2 B Fw' F L' R B' R' D' B' D R' F' Uw Rw' Fw2 U' B2 F R2 F L' Rw' R' Fw Uw' U2 L' B' D' B2 F2 L Uw2 B2 F Rw2 Uw' Rw'
*4. *D' Uw L' Uw' U' B2 L' Fw' D L Rw R' B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L2 Rw B' Fw F2 Uw' U' L' B' D U' L2 R B U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 F2 R' Fw2 Uw' R2
*5. *L F' Uw U L B2 D F' Uw' R U' B2 D R2 B2 L B' L Rw' R2 F' Rw' B' F' Rw R U' F L2 D Rw2 F' Uw' U' L' Uw L B2 Uw' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Lw F' U Bw' R B Fw2 L' F Dw Fw' Uw' U B Bw' Rw Bw' F L2 B2 L' U Lw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw U' R2 Fw' F2 L' Lw2 B' Bw Fw2 L2 F2 Lw B' Lw U2 Fw Lw' F R2 Dw R' F L Dw' Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw2 R' B'
*2. *Lw' D Fw' D R' F2 L' Dw L2 Rw R2 Dw' U' L2 Rw' Uw2 Lw Bw' D' Dw' Fw' F' D U' Bw Fw' Lw' Rw D F Dw Uw R U2 R' D L Lw2 B2 D' Fw' D' B2 Bw Dw' Lw2 B2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Rw Uw L' F Uw F Dw2 L Fw' F'
*3. *D Dw2 L' Bw L2 Fw2 L2 D' Rw' F' Uw' Fw Lw' Rw2 Fw R' Bw' L2 Fw Rw' Bw' F Rw F Uw Bw' D' Fw Dw U' Fw' Rw2 R D2 Fw U R' Bw D L' B' D2 Rw Uw2 B Bw' Dw2 B' Dw2 L' U2 L' U' Lw' B' Uw2 B' L2 Dw' L2
*4. *Bw F' Dw Uw2 Fw' Uw L Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F' Rw Fw' D R2 Bw' Dw Bw F' Lw' Bw' F2 R2 B Rw2 Uw Fw' Uw' R' B2 Lw B F' U2 Lw2 B2 F Dw' U2 F' Rw2 Bw2 F L' Lw Bw' Lw' R' D2 Bw' D Fw L Bw U Bw2 Lw2 F' U
*5. *L2 U L Uw Fw Lw' B' Dw2 L' Lw2 Bw' F' D' L' U' L2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 U Rw Bw2 Fw2 L R2 D2 Dw2 Lw2 U Fw Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R Fw L D2 L2 Rw' D2 Dw' L' D Dw' Uw' B' R' Fw Uw' Lw2 Bw' Uw' U Lw' R B

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 2B' 2F2 D' 2D2 2U2 R2 F U2 3F2 2R2 B' L2 F 2D2 3R 2R2 3U F' L2 2L' B' 3F 2F F' 3U2 3R' 3F' 3U 2F 2U F2 2D2 3R2 B F D' 2U2 U' L2 2D U2 R F L 3R 2R2 3F2 F' 2L 3U' U 2L 2U' 2F F' D' 2L2 2F R' U 2L2 U' L' 2U2 2B D2 3U' 2F 2D2
*2. *2D2 3U 2R2 D' 2U 3R B' 2B2 2D B' 2B' 3F 2R' U F2 2L2 2B2 3F2 D2 3R F2 D 3U' 3R 2D' L' B' U' 2L 3F2 F' D2 2L2 B 2D 2L 2F' D' 2U2 F2 3U' 2F' F' D2 3R' 2D2 2R 2D2 3U' 2U' L2 2R2 B' R' 2D' B2 2B D 3U' L 2D 3R B F' L R2 2D U B' 3F'
*3. *2L 2U2 2L' 2R' 2D2 2L2 3U2 2U R 3U' 2U2 3F U' F' 2U' U2 3R2 3U' 2B' U 2L 3R2 3U' 2L' 3R F2 D' 2B2 3F 2F' F' 2D2 2R' D' 3F 2L' D2 L2 2R' U2 2B 3U2 B' 3R' U2 2L 3U B2 3U' 3R 2U2 2L2 3R' D 3U 2F2 U 3R 2D 3R' 2D 3F' D2 L' 2L F 2U R' B' 2R2
*4. *2R' 2U' 3R' F 2L2 3F' 2D 3U2 3R' 2B' 2U F' 2D 2B2 2U' B' L 3U 2B2 L2 D2 2D 2B 2U' 2L2 2D 2U 2F U 2R2 R' 3U R 2B2 2L' R 2D 3U2 L' 2R' 3U R2 B2 2L2 3R' B 3R D' 3F 2D 2U2 B2 2B 2F' 2R' B' 2F2 L2 2B' 2U' 3R B2 2F2 F 3U 3F' 2D2 F' 3R 2B
*5. *D' U' L B' 2F 2L' F' 2R2 F' D' U' B 2B 3F 2D2 3U' B2 2D2 2U' U F' 2U' B2 2D' L 2D2 3U2 U2 F' L 2D 2L D 2D 3U U L' B2 U F 2D2 F' U2 2F2 D U2 3R' 3F' 3U 2F' F2 2L' B2 3R' R2 2F' F2 D' 3U2 2F' L' 2L 3R 2R 3U' 3F2 2D' 2B' 2F2 F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R 3U B 2F2 F' 3D2 3B2 2R' 3F 3L 2U2 U2 3F' 3D2 2U 2F 2D' 2R D2 2R2 2D 2U B 2L' 2D' U 2B 3B2 3D' 3R U2 2L' D' 3U2 2U2 3B' 3L' 3U B' 2B 3U R' 2U2 U' 3F' 3U B2 F 2U 3L' D 2D' 2U L B2 2U 3F2 2D 2L' 3R 2R2 D2 3U F2 D U2 2L 3D 3B' 2F2 2R' 3B2 2F2 3L2 3R2 3F L2 3L2 2R2 2B' 3L2 2F 2L2 U' L 3F' F 3D B2 3L 2F2 3L2 3U' L D' U' 2F2 3U2 2F U'
*2. *3R 2R' 3F' D2 3L' 3R 2B2 2R' 3D' U 3B2 L U' B 3F 2D2 U 3R2 2B' 3F' 2F' 3R2 2B 3U2 B' 2U U L 3D2 3B F' U2 2L2 2U' F2 2D' 3D2 3R' R2 2D2 U 2L' 3L 2D 3D' 2B2 3D2 L' 2R R' D' 2B 2R' 2D 3U 3R' 3F' 3U2 2U' 2B' 3F2 3L' 2U' 2R' D2 2D B' 3R R2 2D2 2U' 3B' 3F' F2 R2 2F2 F2 U B' 2B' 3B' 3D' 2R2 2B' 2U2 3B 2D' 3B 3F' 2F2 D B' 2L R' 2U' B2 D' B2 2B U2
*3. *3U F D 2U2 F' 2U2 3R' 2D 3U' 2U' 2L 3D' 3L2 2R 3U2 2U' U2 3R 2B2 L' R 2B' 2D' 2F 2D' 3D' R F' 2L 3R 2D' B U' 2F2 3D 3R2 3B' D 2U U2 3R' 2R2 2U' U B 3R 2B F' 3D U L 3R2 2D 3U' L2 3D 2L 3L' 2F' 3L 2D2 2L 2B2 2F 2L B2 R 2B 2D 3B2 3F 2L' 2D2 3D2 2R U 3R2 R' 2D2 2R 3U2 U' L 3D' 2U' B 3F' R2 3F2 2L' 3L' F2 U 2L2 2U2 2B2 3F2 3L 2F L2
*4. *3B2 2D2 L2 2R2 2F' F2 D2 U 2B' 2D2 3U 2U2 B2 2F2 L' 2L 3L 2R2 R' 2U2 3L 2B 3R F' 3U2 3L2 2D 3U' 3R2 U' B2 3F2 L 2L' 3B' 3R2 U2 2L2 2R2 F 3R 2B2 2D' 3U2 2U' 3F' U2 3L D 3R 3B2 3R 3B 3F2 2F' L2 3R 2B2 R 3B' 3L' R' 3B' F 2R' R D' L2 B2 2D2 U2 B 2B' F2 2L 3R R' 2B' R2 3U2 2L 3U' 2R' D 3U 2U L2 3F2 3R' 2R2 2B 3F F' 3U U 2L' 3L 3R' 2R2 F'
*5. *3R 2U B 2D' 3U2 U2 F 2D' B2 R B' 2U B 3D' 2U B 3F2 R2 2B' F D 2D2 3L 3U' 2L U B 3B2 F L 2L2 F' 2L' U 3L' 2R' 2F 3R' 3F R' B' 2D 3B' 3F 2D' 3U2 R' D' 3D' 3U2 3R' F2 2L 2R' R2 2B' 3D2 B 3F D2 3U' U' 2B2 2L R' B 2B2 3F 2L 3B F2 3D' 2R 2D' 2U2 B' 2R R B2 3D' L' 2L 3L 2R' 3F2 D' 3D' 2U F' 2R R 3U2 2B2 2R' 2B' 2L' 3B2 F 2D' 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U F' R U F' U2 F' R' U
*2. *F U2 F R' U2 R' U2 F' U
*3. *R2 U F' R U' R U R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R D R U' L U2 R U D2 R2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L U2 L2 B2
*2. *L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U L' F U L B2 F2 D L' R' U'
*3. *D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D B F D U L2 D' B' D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' F2 U' Rw R2 Uw2 Fw2 F' D B Fw2 Rw B2 Uw' U L2 D' Uw' L' R' U L' Rw' Uw U' B2 R2 B Fw' L2 Rw R2 U F' D' F R2 D' B2 D'
*2. *F2 L2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 R' Fw' D2 R' Fw R F' D' U2 L' D B F2 Uw2 L B' D' R' Uw2 U' F D Rw' B' Fw' D B R Uw2 R F2 L
*3. *L' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw D B2 L' B Fw Rw' Uw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 B' Fw' D2 R Fw F' Uw U F' Rw' F2 D2 L2 R' B2 D' Fw2 L U2 R2 Uw U2 L' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B2 Dw2 L2 Lw B' L R2 D2 R' Uw' Fw' Uw L2 Lw Rw2 R D2 Dw2 U Bw2 Uw2 F R' B U' Rw Uw' R Bw' F Uw2 U2 Bw Rw' D Rw B' Dw' U B' Bw' F Lw' D' Dw' U L Rw' Uw L U F' Uw2 Lw2 F2 U Fw' R B
*2. *Rw' F' L' Lw Dw' B F' Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw' U2 Lw2 U2 L' B' Lw Rw' Fw2 Lw' Rw Bw D U' Rw Uw' U' Bw R Uw L2 Rw Bw F Lw2 R2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw' D Dw U2 Lw R D2 Uw R' B Fw2 Lw R2 Fw' U2 Fw Dw
*3. *D' Rw D R' Uw' Bw Dw2 F R2 Dw Rw R' Fw2 Lw Bw' D Uw' U2 L' Lw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 F' L2 Dw2 Lw' U' B Bw2 R2 U B2 Fw U L Lw' Rw2 R Dw2 Lw D' U Rw2 U' L' Lw' D Dw B Rw U2 B Bw2 Fw L2 Lw2 F2 Uw' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 2U' 3R' R' 2U2 L F2 D 2D 3U2 L 2U L 3U' 2R 3U' U' 2F' D2 3F' 2F F' L 3F' L' U2 2B' 2F U 2F' D2 2D' 2U' 2F' 2U' F2 U L' 2L D' L2 2R2 F' L2 2R' D2 2L2 B2 2R 2D2 U 2R' 3U' 2U' B2 L 2R' R2 D2 L' 2L2 D' 2D' B2 2B 3F 2D U 2L2 F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D 2L 3R' 2F' 3L' 2R' B 3R 2R 3U' R2 3F 3D 3U U2 B2 3B2 2F2 L' 2L' 3L2 3R 2B2 3F' D' 2U2 2B' 3B 3U' 2B 3R2 3F 3R2 3D 2U2 3L 2U 3R 3F' U' 3F 3L' 2R2 2B2 3L' 2R 3F2 3D 2U F D U2 B2 3R U' F2 U2 3F 3D 3U 3R2 3U2 L' 2D' 3D2 R F 2L2 D2 B2 3D U' L2 R 3D L D2 2D U2 R2 2D B' 3R2 2R2 D' F' D2 2U L' 2L2 U' B' 3B2 2D U2 F' L 2U' L' 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R' B' D' L2 F2 L2 U' B' U
*2. *U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B R B' F' R' D F' R2 U2 L' U'
*3. *L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' D U2 R U2 R B' L' F2 U
*4. *U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' U R' F' D L' U2 R F U' F L
*5. *R B2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 R F2 D' U' F' D F2 D2 L2 B2 U L
*6. *R2 U R' F2 D' R2 F R B R B' L2 F R2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 F2
*7. *F U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R' B L2 U2 L' R2 D' B' D2 U
*8. *R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F L2 F' U' F' L2 R U L F2 L B'
*9. *L R2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 L' R' D2 U' B' F D2 L' B D2 B R2 D
*10. *F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D B' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F L' F2 R'
*11. *R D2 L B2 R' D2 L U2 R' B2 R' U F2 D2 B2 F D' U' F U2
*12. *L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 F R2 B' D U R' U B D2 R2
*13. *D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U F' R2 U2 F D2 L F' U F'
*14. *U' L' F2 U D B L D F R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R B2
*15. *U F R B' R2 D R U' R U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U
*16. *B' D' B D2 F' R' F2 L U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' D' F2 D
*17. *F D' F' U' B' L' U F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F'
*18. *R2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 F D2 B' L2 B' R' B F2 R2 U2 B2 L' U F L'
*19. *D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 R' B' R D2 U R D' F2 L' U
*20. *U' B' R2 L B2 R' L' D' B L' F2 B R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2
*21. *F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R U L F' L R' B D U' R'
*22. *U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' F' D L' B2 L D R' U' L' U2
*23. *B R2 D2 U2 B R2 B U2 F L2 U F' L2 U F' R' D' L B' L2
*24. *B2 L2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 L' U L' D' U' L D' R' U' F
*25. *L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 B2 F U2 R D' L' D2 L2 F D' L
*26. *B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F' U' F' R' B' L R2 B2 F U
*27. *L2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B D2 R B2 U2 B U L' F D' B2
*28. *D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 U' R2 B R' B2 L' B F' U B L' B
*29. *L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B' D R B' F U' B2 D2 R F'
*30. *R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' B' F L' R2 B2 D' L U
*31. *D2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D R F D' F' R2 B2 U' B L F'
*32. *U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L F R2 D' F2 L U' R2 B'
*33. *L2 F' R' F R B' U L' B L2 U F2 U2 D' B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D2
*34. *L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F R2 F L2 D' F2 R' B' L' F2 U R2 B
*35. *D F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 D' R' D' R' U2 B' L2 U'
*36. *U2 L' R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R B2 U2 B D F D R2 F2 R U L' F'
*37. *B2 U L2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 F L2 U2 F2 R' U R' D L' F R'
*38. *B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F D' R U' F2 L' B' U
*39. *R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' B' F' R' F2 U' L U2 B' D
*40. *F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F' D2 L B' L2 F' R' B R F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D B' D2 B2 L D' U2 B D L' D'
*2. *B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B' L B D R
*3. *F2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 F' R' U F2 L2 R B' F' U' F'
*4. *F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B D F2 D' F2 D R U2 R2 F'
*5. *U2 L' D F B2 L' D' R D' F' L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F' U F2 L' U F B' D' L2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2
*2. *L' D2 L' U D2 B2 D' F2 L' F' L2 F R2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2
*3. *R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 B D' R' B' F' R U L' D' R' F2
*4. *D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L' B' F' L R2 U L' B F2
*5. *D2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L' D2 R2 F' L' R' F' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B U' F L D U2 F' D F R' D'
*2. *F' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' U' L2 R' B' U' R2 D' L B' F
*3. *R U' D' L' F B L D' B2 L' D F2 U R2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U'
*4. *U' L' B2 L2 U' D' L F R U R2 F B D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2
*5. *B' L U' D' B R U L' U' B2 R B2 L2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U F2 R2 U' R B2 L U' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 R' U' F' R U F' R'
*3. *F' R' F' B' R' D' R2 L' B' D' B' U2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 L2 F
*4. *U' L Uw2 U' B' F D' F' Uw' R Fw2 F' R' D2 L' D' R2 F Uw R Fw Rw2 Fw F' D Uw Fw D Fw U R' Uw B' Fw Rw B' Fw2 U B' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' F' R2 F' R2 F R2
*3. *U' F2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F L R B2 D U' B L'
*4. *R U B2 Uw' Fw' U F2 L2 R2 F Rw2 B' U L2 Rw2 B2 Uw U' Fw L2 B F2 D' L' Rw' Fw R2 B2 Fw2 L B F Rw' Uw L' D' Uw' U2 L2 R2
*5. *B' F2 Dw' R2 Bw' F' L Rw2 Uw F Rw' Dw' R2 D' Fw2 Lw2 D' Bw2 Fw D2 L2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 Uw' B' F Dw2 Rw Dw2 Uw Bw Lw' U L F Lw2 Rw' Fw U Rw R Bw2 D' R' Uw B Dw2 U B Uw L' Rw2 R2 Fw' L' Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' R' U R' L' B' l b
*2. *U' R L' U L' U L' B U' r' u
*3. *U L U' B R B U' L' r u
*4. *L U L U B' R L l' r' b'
*5. *R' U' L' B L U' R l' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (-5, -2)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(-3, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (5, -2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L' U L R D' L' R
*2. *D' U L' U' D U R' U'
*3. *R' U L' D' R D' L' R
*4. *U' L' R' U L' D' U'
*5. *U D L' D R' D R' D U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 19, 2013)

*2x2* - 6.50, 6.89, (9.12), 7.63, (4.99) = *7.01*
*3x3* - (19.08), 21.77, (24.79), 22.41, 21.10 = *21.76*
*4x4* - 1:49.21, (1:42.09), 1:52.12, 1:51.69, (1:53.12) = *1:51.01*
*2x2 BLD* - 47.45, 56.54, DNF = *47.45*
*3x3 BLD* - 3:30.99, 3:38.32, 3:03.09 = *3:03.09* (Beats AfR )
*Multi-BLD* - *1/2 (17:02)*
*OH* - 48.87, (1:02.15), 48.23, (46.46), 53.95 = *50.35*
*Feet* - 5:17.21, 5:17.38, DNF, 5:03.02, (4:16.60) = *5:12.54*
*2-4 Relay* - *3:04.38*
*Pyraminx* - 15.57, 19.43, (19.87), 16.08, (13.53) = *17.03*


----------



## Username (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoiler: 2x2: 3.79



4.20, 5.46, 3.18, 2.96, 3.98
Not sure, might be PB ;D Really easy scrambles...





Spoiler: 3x3: 19.64



21.60, 23.76, 16.51, 20.80, 16.36





Spoiler: 4x4: 1:21.11



1:07.65, 1:14.41, 1:33.70, 1:15.21, 1:39.87

The two 1:3x.yz solves were really bad, for some reason my cube turned really slow and sluggish mid-solve





Spoiler: 5x5: 3:05.10



3:05.73, 3:23.63, 2:37.19, 2:56.67, 3:12.90




*2BLD*: DNF, 57.88, DNF = *57.88*


*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* :fp I get successes all the time, except here 


*MultiBLD*: 0/2 :fp




Spoiler: FMC: 53 Moves



x
U' L' D' U2 x2 F B2
D R U' R' D2
U L U' L' D y
U' R U2 R' L U R U' R' U' L' U L U' L'
U' R U B' R B R2 U' R' F R F'
U y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

53 Moves



*2-4 Relay*: 2:04.74
*2-5 Relay*: 5:04.00




Spoiler: Pyraminx: 6.27



6.77, 6.02, 6.03, 10.54, 5.12

Either i have gotten a lot faster by not solving for a week or so, or the scrambles are really easy





Spoiler: OH: 1:11.08



1:34.40, 1:01.52, 50.30, 1:18.97, 1:12.76

My first time ever doing OH


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 19, 2013)

*2x2:*
*3x3:* 21.21, 22.45, 21.01,( 22.93),(19.91). Average of 5:21.56
*4x4:*
*5x5:*
*2BLD*
*3BLD*
*MultiBLD*
*FMC*
*2-4 relay*
*2-5 relay*
*Pyraminx*
*OH*


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 9.88 (11.26) 10.45 (9.48) 11.04 = *10.46*
*3X3X3*: 26.63 27.28 (24.29) (28.05) 27.25 = *27.05*
*4X4X4*: (6:11.84) 5:59.69 4:38.70 4:54.67 (4:22.56) = *5:11.02*
*3X3X3 *Fewest Moves: *54*


Spoiler



Scramble L2 U F2 R2 U' R B2 L U' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B'

L F D B U' R2 U R' U' R U B' D' B' D2 // 2 x 2 X 3 BLOCK 15 MOVES
R B' R2 B U' R' B' R U //RED GREEN PAIR 9 MOVES
B2 U' B U B' U' B' U // RED WHITE PAIR 8 MOVES
x // yeah I know.. But running low on time 1 MOVE
L F U' F' U' F U F' L' //OLL 8 MOVES
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2 //PLL 13 MOVES


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 19, 2013)

3x3: 10.74, (10.34), 12.80, (17.02), 11.17 = 11.57
OH: (21.14), 19.85, 20.13, (18.06), 19.58 = 19.85
3BLD: DNF(2:23.85), 2:11.27, DNF(2:22.25) = 2:11.27
MTS: 1:22.21, 1:07.85, 1:01.13, (54.80), (DNS) = 1:10.40


----------



## Sakoleg (Feb 20, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 12.39, 13.43, (11.68), 12.34, (18.36) = *12.72*
*3x3x3: * (28.02), 24.09, 24.51, 24.34, (19.22 PB) = *24.31*
*4x4x4: * (1:54.74), (1:40.45), 1:41.46, 1:41.34, 1:47.02 = *1:43.27*
*5x5x5:* (3:32.01), (3:10.76), 3:24.93, 3:16.68, 3:29.72 = *3:23.78*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.37, 48.24, 43.23 = *34.37*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:08.76, 1:55.51 = *1:55.51*
*4x4x4 BLD: * 12:12.34, DNS, DNS = *12:12.34*
*2-4 Relay: 3:14.21*
*2-5 Relay: DNF* (I stopped the timer after 4x4x4 :fp)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 20, 2013)

*2x2 : *(4.46), 5.59, 6.15, 5.72, (6.22) = *5.82*
*3x3 : *18.97, 20.70, (21.64), 16.55, (15.05) = *18.74*
*4x4 : *1:21.81, (1:24.62), 1:17.56, (1:13.02), 1:16.88 = *1:18.75*
*5x5 : *2:18.13, (2:22.65), 2:12.61, 2:21.15, (2:05.55) = *2:17.30*
*6x6 : *3:58.38, (4:04.24), 3:58.38, (3:46.86), 4:02.53 = *3:59.76*
*7x7 : *5:30.54, (5:21.28), 5:31.27, 5:28.69, (5:32.06) = *5:30.17*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 4:36.80, 3:51.71 = *3:51.71*
*Multi BLD : 2/2 (12:41)*
*OH : *(1:21.39), 1:02.54, (54.19), 1:15.14, 1:12.00 = *1:09.89*
*MTS : *(1:18.40), 1:15.96, 1:13.37, 1:13.70, (1:06.75) = *1:14.34*
*2-4 relay : 1:45.36 *
*2-5 relay : 4:00.07*
*Pyraminx : *(5.71), 9.49, 9.01, (11.13), 8.41 = *8.97*
*Megaminx : *2:03.28, 1:54.82, 1:56.33, (1:48.23), (2:06.64) = *1:58.14*
*Square-1 : *(36.62), 40.66, 36.74, 42.50, (44.67) = *39.97*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2013)

Fewest Moves:


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U F2 R2 U' R B2 L U' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B'
Solution: D U' F2 U R2 F R' U R2 U R' F R F' U R' U2 R U' R' U F' R B' R' F R B2 L F' L F L2 B' U' L D' B' D

2x2x2: D premoves L D' B' D
2x2x3: U' F2 U R2 F
3x cross: R' U R2 U R' F R F'
4th pair: U R' U2 R U' R' U R .
OLL: B L F' L F L2 B' U'
insert at .: R' F' R B' R' F R B
3 moves cancel.


----------



## Riley (Feb 20, 2013)

I think there's an error with my 3x3 FMC results. My result on the website says 37, but I counted and I'm pretty sure it's 38.


----------



## hig8477 (Feb 21, 2013)

3x3: 52.44 58.44 53.49 (51.10) (58.48) = 54.79


----------



## aisukuriimu (Feb 22, 2013)

3x3: (1:15.56 PB!), (2:28.64), 1:43.19, 1:21.82, 1:32.29 = 1:32.43


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 23, 2013)

2x2: 6.42, (5.62), 5.63, 6.44, (7.02) = 6.16

3x3: 15.76, 15.61, (18.90), 15.81, (12.68) = 15.73

4x4: 1:24.53, 1:15.38, (1:12.46), 1:14.65, (1:29.60) = 1:18.19

5x5:

2-4 relay: 1:50.56

2-5 relay: 5:37.96


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2013)

*3x3:* 14.38, (11.92), 14.80, (17.13), 16.30 = 15.16
*4x4:* (59.44), (1:12.62), 1:06.83, 1:04.52, 59.74 = 1:03.70
*5x5:* 1:43.60, 1:45.20, (1:41.43), (1:53.90), 1:46.06 = 1:44.95
*6x6:* 3:13.39, 3:33.99, (3:02.44), (3:35.55), 3:23.82 = 3:23.73
*7x7:* (4:36.61), 5:28.00, 5:24.88, 5:25.48, (5:41.14) = 5:26.12
*OH:* 34.22, (1:00.43), 36.67, (26.91), 34.88 = 35.26
*Megaminx:* (2:24.51), 2:19.69, 2:22.19, (1:57.10), 2:12.74 = 2:18.21
*Pyraminx:* 7.47, 8.24, 10.69, (10.72), (5.80) = 8.80
*Square-1:* (19.50), (43.09), 30.47, 30.00, 25.49 = 28.65


Due to an unexpected change of schedule, I have only had time to do this so far; 6x6 and 7x7 will have to be done tomorrow night unfortunately. Those results will be up within 24 hours I promise!


EDIT: As promised, results are up.


----------



## Lumej (Feb 24, 2013)

*3x3*: 25.17, (29.73), 23.93, (17.24), 23.43 = 24.18
*3x3OH: *52.14, (50.28), 51.74, 52.20, (53.68) = 52.03
*234:* 2:47.89
*2345*: 9:36.46
*Pyraminx*: 14.19, 10.31, (23.02), 12.89, (8.73) = 12.46
*MTS:* (1:29.74), 1:54.69, (2:08.29), 1:39.19, 1:35.18 = 1:43.02
*4x4:* 2:41.70, 2:23.61, (2:06.47), (2:56.81), 2:25.33 = 2:30.21
*5x5*: 3:40.01, (4:44.78), (3:19.94), 3:36.42, 4:04.11 = 3:46.85
*Magic*: 2.55, (3.08), (2.00), 2.65, 2.55 = 2.58


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 25, 2013)

3BLD: DNF(4:20.91), 4:25.41, DNF(2:55.74) = DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 26, 2013)

(Final) results:
Congratulations to riley, bacyril and blairubik

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.84 CuberMan
 3.28 riley
 3.69 jaemin0922
 3.79 Username
 3.82 Kesava Kirupa
 4.15 pwnAge
 4.66 FinnGamer
 4.78 Lapinsavant
 4.99 Alcuber
 5.12 kalyk
 5.33 yuxuibbs
 5.59 Akash Rupela
 5.77 blairubik
 5.82 bacyril
 5.91 MeshuggahX
 6.16 khoavo12
 6.31 ThomasJE
 6.61 moroder
 6.88 Kenneth Svendson
 7.01 DuffyEdge
 7.03 Outsmash
 7.12 Mikel
 7.18 Mike Hughey
 7.95 bh13
 8.32 Schmidt
 8.75 Trondhat
 9.27 Gordon
 10.46 MarcelP
 12.12 lemakk
 12.14 hfsdo
 12.72 Sakoleg
 14.42 JF1zl3
 21.51 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.76 antoineccantin
 10.44 CuberMan
 10.90 riley
 11.47 Ninja Storm
 11.48 Akash Rupela
 11.57 Tao Yu
 11.63 Kesava Kirupa
 12.13 jaemin0922
 13.73 Lapinsavant
 13.97 FinnGamer
 14.00 pwnAge
 14.29 yuxuibbs
 14.62 Iggy
 15.16 Dene
 15.73 khoavo12
 16.86 Outsmash
 16.93 MeshuggahX
 17.34 typeman5
 17.60 norohanalive
 17.94 blairubik
 18.43 Kenneth Svendson
 18.74 bacyril
 18.85 moroder
 18.86 eggseller
 19.34 Neimster
 19.64 Username
 21.35 kalyk
 21.56 cxinlee
 21.76 DuffyEdge
 22.28 Schmidt
 23.03 Mike Hughey
 23.98 Alcuber
 24.18 Lumej
 24.31 Sakoleg
 24.62 hfsdo
 25.51 Trondhat
 26.87 lemakk
 27.05 MarcelP
 30.41 bh13
 31.06 Irish5oh
 31.86 Gordon
 33.29 MatsBergsten
 39.74 JF1zl3
 54.79 hig8477
 1:32.43 aisukuriimu
*4x4x4*(25)

 49.73 CuberMan
 51.08 riley
 56.79 Akash Rupela
 1:00.87 FinnGamer
 1:03.70 Dene
 1:06.95 MeshuggahX
 1:18.19 khoavo12
 1:18.75 bacyril
 1:20.11 yuxuibbs
 1:21.11 Username
 1:23.68 Mike Hughey
 1:34.69 Kenneth Svendson
 1:36.20 kalyk
 1:38.30 blairubik
 1:43.27 Sakoleg
 1:51.01 DuffyEdge
 1:54.63 moroder
 2:03.24 Schmidt
 2:05.84 lemakk
 2:07.05 Neimster
 2:18.26 bh13
 2:24.60 MatsBergsten
 2:30.21 Lumej
 3:27.30 Gordon
 5:11.02 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:39.43 CuberMan
 1:44.95 Dene
 1:50.47 Akash Rupela
 2:01.10 FinnGamer
 2:17.30 bacyril
 2:41.08 yuxuibbs
 3:05.10 Username
 3:09.95 blairubik
 3:20.10 Neimster
 3:23.78 Sakoleg
 3:46.85 Lumej
 4:11.97 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:23.73 Dene
 3:59.76 bacyril
 5:42.39 yuxuibbs
 6:27.90 blairubik
*7x7x7*(2)

 5:26.12 Dene
 5:30.17 bacyril
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 15.69 Bhargav777
 18.00 CuberMan
 19.85 Tao Yu
 20.26 jaemin0922
 23.37 riley
 24.96 Kesava Kirupa
 27.81 Outsmash
 29.26 MeshuggahX
 29.64 yuxuibbs
 33.52 FinnGamer
 35.09 eggseller
 35.26 Dene
 37.15 Kenneth Svendson
 40.82 Alcuber
 44.56 norohanalive
 50.35 DuffyEdge
 52.03 Lumej
 52.94 Mike Hughey
 56.36 Schmidt
 56.71 blairubik
 1:09.89 bacyril
 1:11.08 Username
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:33.42 Kenneth Svendson
 3:46.22 blairubik
 5:12.54 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 8.29 CuberMan
 11.89 riley
 16.82 Mike Hughey
 23.47 MatsBergsten
 33.36 Schmidt
 34.37 Sakoleg
 44.24 blairubik
 47.45 DuffyEdge
 57.88 Username
 1:35.85 Gordon
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 54.52 riley
 1:03.18 eggseller
 1:18.41 Mike Hughey
 1:36.42 blairubik
 1:47.65 MatsBergsten
 1:55.51 Sakoleg
 2:00.84 okayama
 2:11.27 Tao Yu
 3:03.01 antoineccantin
 3:03.09 DuffyEdge
 3:51.71 bacyril
 4:25.41 JianhanC
 DNF Iggy
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF Username
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:05.79 MatsBergsten
10:58.62 okayama
12:12.34 Sakoleg
18:39.24 Andrew Clayton
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

31:53.12 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

41:45.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

7/7 (37:13)  MatsBergsten
5/5 (24:35)  blairubik
5/7 (60:00)  okayama
2/2 (12:41)  bacyril
2/3 (23:55)  antoineccantin
1/2 (17:02)  DuffyEdge
0/2 (20:00)  Username
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:10.40 Tao Yu
 1:14.34 bacyril
 1:21.44 blairubik
 1:43.02 Lumej
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:20.24 riley
 1:39.60 MeshuggahX
 1:45.36 bacyril
 1:46.96 yuxuibbs
 1:50.56 khoavo12
 2:04.74 Username
 2:47.89 Lumej
 2:56.31 bh13
 3:04.38 DuffyEdge
 3:09.22 Schmidt
 3:14.21 Sakoleg
 3:51.53 MatsBergsten
 DNF blairubik
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 3:19.61 riley
 4:00.07 bacyril
 4:38.86 yuxuibbs
 5:04.00 Username
 5:37.62 blairubik
 5:37.96 khoavo12
 9:36.46 Lumej
 DNF Sakoleg
*Magic*(3)

 0.80 jaemin0922
 1.20 yuxuibbs
 2.58 Lumej
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.51 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(2)

 32.46 Schmidt
 43.48 JF1zl3
*Clock*(3)

 7.61 jaemin0922
 10.91 Perff
 27.62 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.87 jaemin0922
 4.75 Maxelino
 5.70 Alcuber
 6.27 Username
 6.40 Lapinsavant
 6.43 Iggy
 8.77 riley
 8.80 Dene
 8.97 bacyril
 10.11 Kenneth Svendson
 10.97 Trondhat
 12.46 Lumej
 12.59 Schmidt
 14.96 JF1zl3
 15.20 yuxuibbs
 17.03 DuffyEdge
 23.74 blairubik
*Megaminx*(3)

 1:58.14 bacyril
 2:18.21 Dene
 2:58.92 Lapinsavant
*Square-1*(8)

 26.60 Outsmash
 28.65 Dene
 30.44 kalyk
 39.97 bacyril
 43.01 lemakk
 55.19 Alcuber
 1:10.46 Schmidt
 2:00.13 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

28 okayama
37 riley
39 blairubik
39 Mike Hughey
53 Username
54 MarcelP
74 bh13

*Contest results*

217 riley
186 bacyril
176 blairubik
174 CuberMan
158 Username
153 yuxuibbs
140 Dene
126 FinnGamer
125 jaemin0922
117 MatsBergsten
111 Akash Rupela
110 MeshuggahX
103 DuffyEdge
103 Mike Hughey
94 khoavo12
94 Kenneth Svendson
94 Kesava Kirupa
91 Schmidt
88 Tao Yu
88 Lapinsavant
86 Sakoleg
81 Alcuber
80 Outsmash
75 okayama
75 kalyk
72 antoineccantin
70 Lumej
68 pwnAge
60 eggseller
57 moroder
56 Iggy
50 bh13
45 Ninja Storm
44 Neimster
42 norohanalive
38 lemakk
36 MarcelP
32 Trondhat
31 typeman5
27 Gordon
26 Bhargav777
21 cxinlee
20 hfsdo
19 ThomasJE
18 Maxelino
18 JF1zl3
14 Mikel
9 JianhanC
9 Andrew Clayton
9 Irish5oh
5 hig8477
4 aisukuriimu
4 Perff


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 26, 2013)

I did end up dead last in 4X4 and still I am pretty proud of that achievement  And I did not end up last in fewest moves... Huray! Thanks Mats, I really enjoy this competition.


----------



## Username (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm 5th overall?!? Awesome!


----------



## Outsmash (Feb 26, 2013)

*2X2*: (6.46), 6.88, 7.32, 6.88, (8.18) = *7.03*
*3X3*: (14.38), 17.21, (17.99), 16.76, 16.60 = *16.86*
*3X3 OH*: 27.03, (26.04), 28.26, (28.43), 28.13 = *27.81*
*Square-1 *: 26.15, 26.04, 27.62, (25.56), (29.33) = *26.60*


----------



## guusrs (Mar 5, 2013)

and again I forgot to post my FMC solution, shame me

FMC: R2 B' U' F' L' B' D' B L B' L' F2 B2 U B U' R' D F2 D' R B R' D F2 D' R B' (28)
------------------------------
F2L: R2 B' U' F' L' B' D' B L B' L' F2 B2 U B U' (16) 
LL: R' D F2 D' R B R' D F2 D' R B' (28)
------------------------------


----------

